# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2009 Classes



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

M.B.T.A. Police Academy - Quincy, MA
May 26, 27, 28, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.

Mount Wachusett Community College - Gardner, MA
May 27, 28, 29, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.

Norfolk County Sheriff Department - Braintree, MA
June 22, 23, 24, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.

Salem State College - Salem, MA
June 29, 30, July 1, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------

